# Cere damage: How bad does it look?



## GoogerGeiger (Mar 12, 2015)

I've recently been letting my budgie out of the cage to fly around. He's not very good at it and he has a tendency to smack into things. I expect him to get better at it over time, but most recently, I noticed he tore up his cere a little from flying into things.

Here is a picture: http://i.imgur.com/5Y3QRIU.jpg

I really hope it's not too serious. I heard the cere can peel some during a molting cycle, and he's got pin feathers on his head so I believe he's molting right now. I know ceres also heal naturally, but if this is beyond what natural healing will accomplish, I'd like to know.


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Jun 8, 2009)

It looks like she has taken a little chunk out of her cere.. Keep an eye on it but I think she will be fine... And yes I meant to say she...lol you have a little girl.


----------



## GoogerGeiger (Mar 12, 2015)

ParrotletsRock said:


> It looks like she has taken a little chunk out of her cere.. Keep an eye on it but I think she will be fine... And yes I meant to say she...lol you have a little girl.


Really? I thought the light blue was eventually going to become bright blue.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Nope, light blue/white eventually turns brown in females and pink turns to blue in males 
I know, it's confusing, I thought the same thing when I first got into budgies a few years ago 

Poor girl, I hope she feels better


----------



## GoogerGeiger (Mar 12, 2015)

Also, I'd like to keep letting her out of the cage to fly around, but if she damages her cere any more, that'd be bad. So should I keep her caged until the cere heals fully?


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Jun 8, 2009)

You can give her a light clip to slow her down, 2 or 3 feathers off of each wing won't stop her from flying but will slow her down and give her a chance to learn how to fly better as they regrow.


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

I would not let her out till she is healed. And she is a girl since there is all that white on top. My girls all have it white cere with a light blue ring


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

As she is not used to flying you need to offer her a safe as possible area to practice flying and landing. Some great idea's are to use a mosquito net the type you hang over your bed to keep her enclosed and safe. Close all curtains hang some old sheets , cover mirrors. A small tent can be excellent for learning how to fly in . Also try to only let her out when it is a bright natural light , budgies do not have good night vision at all.


----------

